# Aromatherapy - jasmine oil?



## Xuxa

I know it's not advised during pregnancy, but does anyone know why? I was looking for aromatherapy candles to use while practicing my relaxation techniques and found one that i LOVED!!but it's geranium, rose and jasmine.
What do you think?


----------



## Samantha675

LABOUR

Jasmine

"Jasmine is noted for its properties in preparing the uterine muscles for labour.

AVOID using jasmine during the first eight months of pregnancy then use daily as a massage oil on the abdomen and lower back. In the delivery room it will help to promote focus and strength. Whereas rose is regarded as the queen of aromatherapy oil, jasmine is the king. The oil is extracted from millions of tiny flowers hand-picked before dawn."


----------



## lynnikins

yay i love jasmine oil gonna get some now for massage in my last month


----------



## Xuxa

Apparently to have a candle with Jasmine oil is not such a big problem... I will def use the oil during labor :)


----------



## moodle

As an aromatherapist I would say the candle is fine but don't use oils like Jasmine and Rose till you are 40 weeks. Enjoy them!


----------



## Xuxa

moodle said:


> As an aromatherapist I would say the candle is fine but don't use oils like Jasmine and Rose till you are 40 weeks. Enjoy them!

Thank you so much!and i will keep that in mind :flower:


----------



## kelly342000

moodle said:


> As an aromatherapist I would say the candle is fine but don't use oils like Jasmine and Rose till you are 40 weeks. Enjoy them!

if a candle is ok is it safe to burn in oil burner during pregnancy?


----------



## moodle

kelly342000 said:


> moodle said:
> 
> 
> As an aromatherapist I would say the candle is fine but don't use oils like Jasmine and Rose till you are 40 weeks. Enjoy them!
> 
> if a candle is ok is it safe to burn in oil burner during pregnancy?Click to expand...

Candles tend to have weak concentrations of oil, whereas using essential oil directly in a burner will be stronger. My questions to you would be:
- why do you want to use them?
- what oils do you want to use?


----------



## lesbianlove

oooh m very much into the aromatherapy for labour, where can i get like a set off essential oils?


----------



## kelly342000

moodle said:


> kelly342000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moodle said:
> 
> 
> As an aromatherapist I would say the candle is fine but don't use oils like Jasmine and Rose till you are 40 weeks. Enjoy them!
> 
> if a candle is ok is it safe to burn in oil burner during pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> Candles tend to have weak concentrations of oil, whereas using essential oil directly in a burner will be stronger. My questions to you would be:
> - why do you want to use them?
> - what oils do you want to use?Click to expand...

i bought a jasmine and grapefruit oil blend to use in labour, but as i like the smell have used it in burner a couple of times. i had not read anything that said jasmine is not to use in pregnancy.


----------



## moodle

All oils that are classified as emmenagogues should be avoided during pregnancy, as they stimulate blood flow to the uterus and encourage menstruation.

Jasmine is not only an emmenagogue but also a parturient and uterine tonic. Parturient oils promote labour so should definitely be avoided during pregnancy.

The ONLY oil I use on pregnant clients (unless they are 40 weeks) is Mandarin because it's very safe (it can also be used on kids), and it's very nourishing for the skin so it's great for stretch marks.

As far as using oils in labour goes, Jasmine, Rose and Lavender would be my top choices. However, I support women in labour and have only used aromatherapy a couple of times as I don't believe it's 'necessary' and neither have my clients. I don't even bring oils with me.

The one thing I do keep in my birth bag is a 100ml glass bottle with a spray attachment that can be used as a spritz during labour to refresh the labouring mum (who usually gets very hot). In it I put 10 drops of Lavender, 15 drops of Peppermint, then fill it up with filtered/bottled water. Shake the bottle a bit before each use to disperse the oils, otherwise they'll float on the top.

This company are great and their products are consistent https://www.essentialoilsdirect.co.uk/

HTH!


----------



## lesbianlove

thnx for the great advice hun :) i did see a wee set of lavender rose jasmine and something else, with a grapeseed carrier oil on ebay so i may get that x


----------



## moodle

My pleasure!


----------



## wigglywoo

Moodle, could you possibly tell me why Tea Tree oil is contraindicated in pregnancy? I've been using it this last week to treat my daughter for headlice (which she came home from her father's house with :growlmad:) and as a preventative measure, was going to use it on myself too, but read on the bottle that it shouldn't be used in pregnancy.


----------



## moodle

I would imagine that most companies would state that their oils shouldn't be used during pregnancy as they worry about being sued, so that's probably why.

As far as I know, there aren't any particular properties that make it unsuitable for pregnancy, however it is a very strong oil, and you don't need too much for it to be effective.

When it comes to head lice, I think you have to ask what's better for you and your baby; the standard treatment or tea tree? :winkwink:


----------



## wigglywoo

Thanks for that :hugs: I couldn't find any specific research to say why it couldn't be used but just wondered if you would know :D


----------

